# i need a home for two male cats



## cshaw1990 (Sep 14, 2009)

hello i have two male cats that are father and son one is 3yrs and the other is 4yrs we need to find a home fast we dont have money to feed them anymore and we are moving to a place that will not allow cats neither are declawed or fixed we never believed in that stuff very good with other animals and children they love to cuddle need them gone as soon as possible we will give you the litter boxes with them and litter please someone take them 

Thank You so much 

Cody and Jordan


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Telling us where they're located would be helpful...


----------

